# Hand Made Clapton Coil



## Zeki Hilmi (1/11/14)

Just had a go at making a clapton coil all completely by hand... Real hard work. Far from perfect but I'm happy as it's was my 1st attempt.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Riaz (1/11/14)

Nice going Zeki 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/11/14)

looks good @Zeki Hilmi 
looks like 5 wraps. what gauge kanthal did you use and what ohm is that reading?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (1/11/14)

@Marzuq I used 28g and coming out at about .8ohms.


----------



## Marzuq (1/11/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Marzuq I used 28g and coming out at about .8ohms.



looks awesome bud. may just give it a try myself

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/11/14)

Looking good. Far to complicated for me to even contemplate trying.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (1/11/14)

@Andre... Not complicated just fiddly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/11/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Andre... Not complicated just fiddly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, yeah you are probably right, but then it is far too fiddly for me to even contemplate. Make no mistake I like the process of building a coil now and then, but for something like that my patience would not last methinks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

